# folding rulers - its uses and advantages please



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Since the time I worked in a hardware store as a school kid, I have always liked folding rulers. I was amazed by the many different styles of them. I currently own a fiberglass folder with inch measurements on one side and metric on the other.

I have used the ruler to help when bending 1/2 through 1" EMT, sometimes to see if a 90 is really a 90, and to measure an offset depth to see if both ends of the pipe are still parallel to each other, using a tape measure to measure the difference, if any, with the folder unfolded and laying along one segment of the offset (if this makes sense to anyone).

Just wondering what the advantages of this time-tested tool are, and what are some of the most common uses for it, in our trade.

Also, what is the difference or advantage/disadvantage of inside-reading vs. outside reading rulers? I notice that outside rulers measure from left to right, and from front to back (with the numerals upright), and the inside reading ruler reads from left to right, but from back to front (as the ruler is folded up)??

Thanks,
BP


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Good thread, I'd also like to know, never used one. The "old timers" swear by them.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*folding rulers*

well i got one for ya ,when we do high voltage splicing meaning load break terminations on transformers or med voltage gear we always use a wooden folding ruler . because a metal ruler leaves carbon traces metal on semi con we never use a metal ruler its bad news , we use the old wooden folding ruler to measure the cut backs or cable jacket it eliminates carbon tracking on high voltage terminating , and i dont smoke when i terminate . to add we must use mineral oil on wooden ruler to keep it in good shape no other oil mineral oil was once used in old transformers as a insulator and thers no metalic inpurr stuff in it you can drink it thats how safe it is . ,we splice with kits or the old way many many many raps take care best to ya :thumbsup:


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*lifting weights*

It's my 2nd favorite back-scratcher.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I use mine (fiberglass) to measure energized buss in switch gear, and as a general replacement for the tape.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

nick said:


> when we do high voltage splicing meaning load break terminations on transformers or med voltage gear we always use a wooden folding ruler . because a metal ruler leaves carbon traces metal on semi con we never use a metal ruler its bad news


Nick,
Don’t you clean your semi conductor and jacket before you work the boot on? 
We always used to use Trichloroethane 1,1,1 for that.
That was, of course, until the EPA severely regulated it because of the pesky carcinogenic effects. :blink: 


I have one wooden folding measure left that has been in the same spot on the wall over my bench for years. I use it so little, I forgot I even owned one until I saw this post.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have always utilized one of these.

http://www.villagesupplies.com/fiberglass_folding_rules.htm

Great for measuring around bus, battery rooms. and all around safer for electricians in many circumstances.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*clean insulation*

yes kayjay we do clean we use saturated lint free wipes it comes with kits cooper or raychem kits , always wipe towards the terminal end not the cable end to clean after we sand ,we use 150 grit aluminum oxide strips to rasp out the nicks or cuts . we also use lube on the splice to slide on the boots .but our company has classes which is once a year to get us certified most of the jobs we do specs or contract states need everyone splicen to have been to a class at least within that year ,last one we had was a kerite company training session and the instructor emphasis on the metal tape measure ,was very intense and we now do not use a metal tape measure when we splice , i did ask him about the aluminum spiral cutter with metal blade ,and was told most metal tape measures have more dirt dust metal fragments inside the roll up tape measure than any other tool that electricians use today when terminating , any frag of metal or dirt or dust into that splice its corona time ,just waiting to happen ,i kinda had to agree with him. the old timer i work with uses a wooden stick he makes a new stick for every job meaning a wooden stick not a wooden ruler he lets me use only a wooden ruler when we splice . after that class thats all i heard for months [was i told you so kid ] . seems the oldman was correct .so now i buy lunch for a week thanks to the kerite instructor.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

nick, wasn't too long ago i thought them broke down , grumpy, old guys didn't know diddly squat. and NOW .... i r 1.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

ya paul , hope i didnt offend anyone by that post ,but ive learned alot by watching and working with that oldman , it took 5 years with him and now he will listen to me sometimes when it comes to electric thats it tho . his sayin is you can read all the books you want but doing is what counts .watched him bend pipe for one month until he let me bend a stick my first 4 inch pipe bend and he looked at it for 5 minutes and said well its close.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nick said:


> ya paul , hope i didnt offend anyone by that post ,but ive learned alot by watching and working with that oldman , it took 5 years with him and now he will listen to me sometimes when it comes to electric thats it tho . his sayin is you can read all the books you want but doing is what counts .watched him bend pipe for one month until he let me bend a stick my first 4 inch pipe bend and he looked at it for 5 minutes and said well its close.


 
He must be a Marine or a plain old perfectionist.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have always had a stick rule in my pocket, I switched over to fiberglass several years ago. There are many reasons other than being non conductive. It's nice as a real straight edge when laying out as BP mentioned, they are easier to use on prints, you can fold a 90 to use as a guide, they work well with a pencil to run a line parrallel to an edge for layout or cutting. I prefer the inside reading type they seem more handy for my use.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

yes he was randomkiller , marine vietnam vet thats why i work with him nobodie else can take more than a week most of new guys dont last a day ,biggest thing is coming in on time if your not there before 6 am start time you gone history well iam there a 5.30 and if you told what to do and ya take that slow motion walk like the new apps guys or younger guys do with the long baggie pants ya know the double sized tee shirt look black pants black tee shirt look ,with gold chain and cell phone beepen all day he loses it . famous words are how the hell do they find there way home each -------- ------- day .must have to call on that god --- cell phone to find there way home . must be hot in them baggie pants how the hell can they ware that stuff, everytime we get a new guy we just sit back and wait for the comments to start ,archie bunker was a wimp to the oldman .its a real learning experience for me and educational , but best thing is around holloween time we tell the new helper that we all dress up for holloween at work, so one day this helper came in in a rented clown outfit with the big shoes the complete outfit . best thing was he was on time !!!! well it was to say at the least a day we will never forget ,


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nick said:


> yes he was randomkiller , marine vietnam vet thats why i work with him nobodie else can take more than a week most of new guys dont last a day ,biggest thing is coming in on time if your not there before 6 am start time you gone history well iam there a 5.30 and if you told what to do and ya take that slow motion walk like the new apps guys or younger guys do with the long baggie pants ya know the double sized tee shirt look black pants black tee shirt look ,with gold chain and cell phone beepen all day he loses it . famous words are how the hell do they find there way home each -------- ------- day .must have to call on that god --- cell phone to find there way home . must be hot in them baggie pants how the hell can they ware that stuff, everytime we get a new guy we just sit back and wait for the comments to start ,archie bunker was a wimp to the oldman .its a real learning experience for me and educational , but best thing is around holloween time we tell the new helper that we all dress up for holloween at work, so one day this helper came in in a rented clown outfit with the big shoes the complete outfit . best thing was he was on time !!!! well it was to say at the least a day we will never forget ,


 
Kind of the way I figured. How "old" is the old guy? 
I am a Vietnam Vet myself.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

i think 63 , ill ask if its for a marine he will tell me, but i know the company were all military our crew , he was 3rd force recon co. 1967 pho loc pretty sure because at lunch time its storie time , at least once a week and i have heard that one lots of times . lots of agruments on who was where and what really happened, i think i could publish a war book on nam ,only thing i can talk about is ruff seas .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

If he was there for TET, he has been through the mill. I was there in late '72', did two tours, first with recon (Delta co team 5) and second with MACSOG. Ask him about "Phoenix"


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*recon*

yes randomkiller ,he says ya, heard lots saw lots but was just a 7 man regular patroll lots of times doing patroll stuff no intel ,lots of guys lost for nothing for a grid section said higher ups ran a screwed up mess ,waste of time but they never got no metals ,if them g-- d-- a-- h----would let us do our jobs ,he knows about them special / projects but no part in that , said they had some of you guys passing thur about the only thing you guys did together share info and play cards in ks camp . not much on talk on what each was doing.doesnt keep up on old buds but had bud in the lerps and they still keep in touch but its been a long time ,said to tell you 7 in 3 out and never thought he be here today ,said you know what he meant if you was there? guess we got way away from that ruler issue sorry but thats how it goes on the posts . he didnt seem like he had much more got a little choked up so i backed off the subject been with him so long i know when to back off .take care best to ya


----------



## Mdell64 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Best tool still*

I know most people don't use them much anymore, but if you've ever had an old time teach you how to use one you'll never go back. I've been in telecom and now Inside wireman for 9 years and I almost never use my tape measure since with the exception of some really weird pipe bends and layouts most of my measurements are 4 feet or less and the rigid and foldable features of stick rule are in my experience the most accurate. The folding rule can run flush along surfaces without "breaking" as tape measures do and for times which are often it seams running pipe above ceiling as stick rule folded over at right angle is insanely usefulness measuring normally hard to reach obstructions so my offsets and saddles are on the gnats ass. Basically it's a precise to for a precise job, which is why pipe fitters and plumbers still use them a lot too. Toss the tape measure and use the right tool.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Mdell64 said:


> I know most people don't use them much anymore, but if you've ever had an old time teach you how to use one you'll never go back. I've been in telecom and now Inside wireman for 9 years and I almost never use my tape measure since with the exception of some really weird pipe bends and layouts most of my measurements are 4 feet or less and the rigid and foldable features of stick rule are in my experience the most accurate. The folding rule can run flush along surfaces without "breaking" as tape measures do and for times which are often it seams running pipe above ceiling as stick rule folded over at right angle is insanely usefulness measuring normally hard to reach obstructions so my offsets and saddles are on the gnats ass. Basically it's a precise to for a precise job, which is why pipe fitters and plumbers still use them a lot too. Toss the tape measure and use the right tool.


Yeah, I remember working with an old guy when I was an apprentice. We had to lay out some things on the floor in an area 80-100' wide. He got out his folding ruler and laid it on the floor and marked the 6'. Then picked it up and marked the next 6'. Then again. I told him I have a 30' tape measure and he decided to use it. 

Not that handy of a tool for me.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

- measuring around live bus

- matching existing, weird bends

-replacement for broken tape measure

-back scratcher


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Folding rulers are good for creating cool shapes at break time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Thread is (5) years old and folding rulers are still in style... :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeppers.

One easy trick for transfering angles. Open the folding rule all the way. Bend at the first joint to match the bend you wish to transfer. Then bend it at the second joint until the tip of the rule comes back to ruler and note where it meets. 

You can then fold up the ruler and recreate that angle later - perhaps once you get back to your bender.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I still use mine all the time. I only use a tape for laying out repetitive measurements. But here is how to find a triangle, square and all the degrees you needs. 







Memorize it for tomorrow's pop quiz and if you get it right you can have Monday off and join me for my yearly beer at 11am.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

When I first started at the hotel the guy that was training me used a folding rule for everything. One day I asked him why he used it and his reply was "They keep stealing my damn tape measures."


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

My grandpa used a folding rule. Then they invented tape measures.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*Replicate conduit angles*








.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Use one almost every day.the best there is for piping or sheet metal work only buy the inside reader can't figure out why anyone would buy the outside.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It is a tool, and like all tools has it's appreciable attributes and distinctions

But i would caution that wood , while not as conductable as metal,can still be a contender of _lethal _caliber ~CS~


----------



## Mdell64 (Nov 6, 2013)

347sparky said:


> Yeah, I remember working with an old guy when I was an apprentice. We had to lay out some things on the floor in an area 80-100' wide. He got out his folding ruler and laid it on the floor and marked the 6'. Then picked it up and marked the next 6'. Then again. I told him I have a 30' tape measure and he decided to use it.
> 
> Not that handy of a tool for me.


As I said not for layouts


----------



## Mdell64 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Just when I was sure there wasn't anymore*

Dang a single post and look at the storm. I don't think I've had my tape measure out anymore than a dozen times this week, only when triangulating a room for setting boxes. My stick rule carried me hour by hour the rest of the way, mostly offsets, saddles and kicks.


----------

